# Brother KH 970



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am having a break down trying to learn how to use the Brother KH 970. Has anyone made any videos for the basic intructions how to understand and use the CB -1. Trying to understand the instruction book, well, needless to say, I really get discouraged. 
A step by step guide on how to get started would be ideal, too.
Please help me.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

I have that same machine, I bought it used 10 years ago. I set it all up and then packed it back away. I had no one to teach me how to use it...and being a hands on type of student, the manual didn't do enough splaining.


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone who can help us out there. Definitely not just the two of us. There are more who need help.
Kindly assist us.


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone who can help us out there? Definitely not just the two of us. There are more who need help with the KH 970!
Kindly assist us.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the 970.
I do not use the garment icon because I use dak 8.
the rest is not hard. The best instructions is in the manual.
then make yourself a cheat sheet. 
example to select a pattern 
no. your icons this would be #4 (or what you like)
then write down what you do each time you press the step key.
do that for each step you do 
The variation key has 8 more icons after you press it
name them in something you understand.
continue that way through the icons.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Search Amazon.com for the publication, The KH970 Made Easy it's paired with Charting with the kh970
by Charlene Schaf. they're very nice step by step instructions reasonably priced.


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Could not use Charlene's KH 970 books, either. Found that they are for someone who'll already knows how to find her way around the CB-Box. I have no clue where to start. To me, the manual is a pain. As much as I wanted this machine, I can play with my other earlier models of the Brother electronic knitting machines and the bulky one which are relatively much easier to learn.

For reasons outlined above, I have decided to put my KH 970 up for sale. Check kijiji.ca or craigslist.org.

Send me a private message if you need more info.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Some love them and some do not. I have a friend that does not like hers either and is selling. The important thing is to find a machine that suits you well so that you can do some productive knitting! Not all machines suit all folks.  Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't understand why you are having problems understanding it. The small icons tell you all you need to know. 
If you want to read something on this forum then you click on whatever it is you want to read. You use the Brother KH970 consul in much the same way.
To put in a pattern......
Go to main menu and use the dial to get to the icon with the Shamrock (stitch patterns)and the sweater back (garment patterns)........press the J key. 
The J key works the same as the enter key on a comp. 
Now the Shamrock square (stitch patterns) is flashing... press the J key.
It now asks you what carriage you want to use....pick the one that you want for the pattern you want to knit (main carriage is flashing).....press the J key.
Now it wants to know if you want an all over pattern (row of Shamrocks) or a motif (one shamrock) pick all over pattern....press the J key.
It now want to know what pattern it is that you want to knit. Type in the pattern number...press the J key
It now wants to know if you want to alter the first needle position of the pattern. If you want the pattern to stay in the center of the bed...press the J key.
Now you are back to the main menu on the screen. Go to the knitting screen on the main menu (sweater in a square) third icon from the begging of the menu.....press the J key.
That's all there is to putting in a stitch pattern.
The dial moves you along the different icons till you get to the one you want. The J key says that's what I want and selects it.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Have to agree with Susieknitter. It is all there in the manual

Just go through it step by step and and page by page. Don't skip ahead, it is very straightforward


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to say that out of all the machines that I have had/still have this model is the best!!!!!
I have owned and still have Knitmaster/Silver Reed punch cards and electronics.
A Passap E6000.......long gone!
Brother punch cards and Brother electronics KH910; KH950; Kh950i; KH900; KH965; and have used another knitters KH940.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I think a lot of the problems I've had with the 970 manual is that there is just so much in it. Sometimes it's hard to find just the right section/topic to find out what you need to know. I've got numerous pages flagged that I've needed to go back to when I haven't used a function in a while, like plating.

I've been a machine knitter since the 70s, and I still have to have the manual right there when I use that machine. If I'm actively doing a lot of knitting, I finally get to the place where I don't have to keep looking things up, but if I'm away from it for a while, I have to open the manual again. 

It's definitely more complicated than any other Brother machine I've had, and though I've purchased a few "... Made Easy" books, most have been sparse with helpful info and haven't made things that much clearer. You do have to sit with the manual, and go carefully step by step. If something doesn't make much sense, go back to the beginning and do the steps on the machine until it finally clicks in your mind, and you understand what you're doing. Don't try to sit there and read through whole sections, then try to remember it all. Read and do, read and do, and you might have to do that several times before it becomes more intuitive. 

You have to not just learn which sequence of keys/icons to press for a function or technique, but to learn and understand what each key/icon is for, and why you are using it, before that intuition will kick in.


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the machine going on three years now and I can understandd your frustration VERY much I still can not figure out how to make the row counter to work. I might suggest that you see if there is a local machine Knitting group in your area. Before selling your machine. My group of ladies have been very helpful


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the same machine. Have never had a problem trying to programme. I followed the instruction manual and found that it was quite straight forward. I had a little problem doing the garment shaping but Sussie Knitter put me straight and have had no problems.

This is a great knitting machine. The best that brother had produced and it is a shame they don't produce knitting machines anymore with the return to machine knitting.

I would go back to the machine and the manual and do exactly as it says and also what Sussie has said.

Good luck.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

If I had available cash right now and I knew where you were located, I would consider taking that KM off your hands in a heartbeat!!! I assume if you sell it you would be asking a fair amount for it.


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi SusieKnitter,
The instructions you sent me appear to be encouraging me to try again. Your text copied and pasted below has inspired me to mount my machine back and try to use it one more time. I have spaced the stages to separate them. All I want to start with are rectangles -- baby blankets, scarves, shawls etc, nothing fancy!

"It now want to know what pattern it is that you want to knit. 
Type in the pattern number...press the J key

It now wants to know if you want to alter the first needle position of the pattern. 
If you want the pattern to stay in the center of the bed...press the J key.

Now you are back to the main menu on the screen. 
Go to the knitting screen on the main menu (sweater in a square) third icon from the begging of the menu.....press the J key.

That's all there is to putting in a stitch pattern.
The dial moves you along the different icons till you get to the one you want. The J key says that's what I want and selects it.


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Auntiesue said:


> If I had available cash right now and I knew where you were located, I would consider taking that KM off your hands in a heartbeat!!! I assume if you sell it you would be asking a fair amount for it.


I will try SusieKnitter's guide before letting go of the machine. It's as good as new.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Kanchense123.....it isn't hard to use.
Look at the icons they tell you what pressing on them does. For instance the Shamrock with the eraser tells you that if you use this it's because you want to delete a stitch pattern. If it's the shamrock with the pencil at the side of it....and you use this.....it's because you want to draw a stitch pattern.
You wont break the machine by making a mistake, so play with it.
The key (above the J key) that has a return arrow on it will take you back to the previous screen if you need to do this.
I believe that anyone that can use another make/model of machine, and can use a computer, can use the KH970. In my opinion it's the best machine available it having the ability to do so much more than other machines.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Kanchense123 said:


> Could not use Charlene's KH 970 books, either. Found that they are for someone who'll already knows how to find her way around the CB-Box. I have no clue where to start. To me, the manual is a pain. As much as I wanted this machine, I can play with my other earlier models of the Brother electronic knitting machines and the bulky one which are relatively much easier to learn.
> 
> For reasons outlined above, I have decided to put my KH 970 up for sale. Check kijiji.ca or craigslist.org.
> 
> Send me a private message if you need more info.


If you already have these manuals after reading Sue's comments they'll be easier to follow. They're like cheat sheet charts abbreviating the information in one place all together for each function; all the icons are explained, knitting a pattern, placing a pattern etc. Sue advised J is enter, the round pad with the arrows up, R, down, L is like the 4 arrows on your computer key board that tell the cursor where to go like when resetting the RC; press the down arrow and 0 at the same time and hold till you hear the beep and see the 0.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Kanchense123 said:


> Could not use Charlene's KH 970 books, either. Found that they are for someone who'll already knows how to find her way around the CB-Box. I have no clue where to start. To me, the manual is a pain. As much as I wanted this machine, I can play with my other earlier models of the Brother electronic knitting machines and the bulky one which are relatively much easier to learn.
> 
> For reasons outlined above, I have decided to put my KH 970 up for sale. Check kijiji.ca or craigslist.org.
> 
> Send me a private message if you need more info.


I find the 970 soooo much easier to use than the other electronics, in fact I have 2

Don't overthink it, learn how to programme a pattern and realise how simple it is!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> I find the 970 soooo much easier to use than the other electronics, in fact I have 2
> 
> Don't overthink it, learn how to programme a pattern and realise how simple it is!


It's most definitely easier to program than a 950/950i. And it's far easier/better than using a Silver Reed electronic in my opinion.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> It's most definitely easier to program than a 950/950i. And it's far easier/better than using a Silver Reed electronic in my opinion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Kanchense123.....it isn't hard to use.
> Look at the icons they tell you what pressing on them does. For instance the Shamrock with the eraser tells you that if you use this it's because you want to delete a stitch pattern. If it's the shamrock with the pencil at the side of it....and you use this.....it's because you want to draw a stitch pattern.
> You wont break the machine by making a mistake, so play with it.
> The key (above the J key) that has a return arrow on it will take you back to the previous screen if you need to do this.
> I believe that anyone that can use another make/model of machine, and can use a computer, can use the KH970. In my opinion it's the best machine available it having the ability to do so much more than other machines.


susieknitter, you have motivated me. I can use computers. I have used knitting machines from the PB8, through punch card machines and electronic ones --- even though all I know about the electronic ones is to use pre-programmed patterns within the machine.

I will give it another try. I must mount the machine back onto the knitting table, as I had packed it neatly away ready to sell it!


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

I am also manual-challenged but I've found it comes down _more_ to my natural impatience than the manual's admittedly minimalist instructions. If I really slow down and painstakingly follow each little step - including turning back to earlier pages to get through the starting moves that the manual doesn't keep repeating with each new technique - I can finally make my machine do the thing I'm trying to do. Also, I don't know why, but for me each new technique fails the first time I try it. I've just had to accept that. Then I start over, go back through every little step, and the second time's usually a success.


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wooley_Naneth said:


> I am also manual-challenged but I've found it comes down _more_ to my natural impatience than the manual's admittedly minimalist instructions. If I really slow down and painstakingly follow each little step - including turning back to earlier pages to get through the starting moves that the manual doesn't keep repeating with each new technique - I can finally make my machine do the thing I'm trying to do. Also, I don't know why, but for me each new technique fails the first time I try it. I've just had to accept that. Then I start over, go back through every little step, and the second time's usually a success.


My biggest challenge is the patience to do things over and over. I suffer from anxiety, a condition that forces me to want to do things fast...
Be that as it may, I will try to slow down and try again. Thanks for encouraging me.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't knit on a KH970. So when I tried to help a friend learn to use her garter carriage, I followed the instructions in the 970 manual for programming. After a VERY frustrating hour trying to get patterning to work, I called Charlene Shafer at The KnitKnack shop for help. She told me that the reason I couldn't get the patterning to work is the manual does NOT tell you to push the sweater icon after you enter the pattern. 

I had some nasty thoughts about the people who wrote that manual. :evil:


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> I don't knit on a KH970. So when I tried to help a friend learn to use her garter carriage, I followed the instructions in the 970 manual for programming. After a VERY frustrating hour trying to get patterning to work, I called Charlene Shafer at The KnitKnack shop for help. She told me that the reason I couldn't get the patterning to work is the manual does NOT tell you to push the sweater icon after you enter the pattern.
> 
> I had some nasty thoughts about the people who wrote that manual. :evil:


See, who would ever know what to do if the manual does not guide the machine user? I have shelved my machine, while gathering input from contributors on this forum. I get something on every posting. I will put all contributions into a "manual" of sorts that I may be able to understand to use the KH970.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

When we got our 1st 970, this site was helpful in at least getting started. Kinda like the 'cliff notes' version

http://www.daisyknits.com/970help.htm


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> When we got our 1st 970, this site was helpful in at least getting started. Kinda like the 'cliff notes' version
> 
> http://www.daisyknits.com/970help.htm


The author is a real teacher! I think even I too can follow her guide. A combination of her guide and other info I have gathered through this forum should help me get started.
Thanks a lot.

JH


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> I don't knit on a KH970. So when I tried to help a friend learn to use her garter carriage, I followed the instructions in the 970 manual for programming. After a VERY frustrating hour trying to get patterning to work, I called Charlene Shafer at The KnitKnack shop for help. She told me that the reason I couldn't get the patterning to work is the manual does NOT tell you to push the sweater icon after you enter the pattern.
> 
> I had some nasty thoughts about the people who wrote that manual. :evil:


Mary you have said this before....and I have replied before.... that the manual does tell you that you have to select "knitting".
On page 20 of the manual it tells you Before you start to knit, always select "knitting" There is a picture of the icon above this sentence and a full explanation beneath. 
I suppose the writer of the manual expected users to read the manual from page one so that they were then fully informed of all the different icons; keys; etc; before going to the one section that they needed.

Kanchense123 everything that you need to know is in the manual. Read it slowly from the beginning, not missing one sentence, and you will understand it then. Reading every single word can save you a lot of time and frustration.


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Folks,
I did it! Am excited. Thank you all.
Peace and blessings.

Jane


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Kanchense123 said:


> Hey Folks,
> I did it! Am excited. Thank you all.
> Peace and blessings.
> 
> Jane


I am pleased that you have managed to do it! Give yourself sometime and then move on to learning all the other things that you can do on this machine. Leave the garment design to last, because this is probably the hardest thing to learn, but once you have done that I am sure that you will be soooo pleased that you have kept this wonderful machine!!
Happy Knitting!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Kanchense123 said:


> Hey Folks,
> I did it! Am excited. Thank you all.
> Peace and blessings.
> 
> Jane


Yay! You will love it!


----------



## sylbob (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I have been knitting on Brother machines since the '70s and I recently bought the 970 from a friend. I hated it! I found the screen very hard to read (old technology?) & although I could understand the instructions, it was hardly 'user friendly'. I'm afraid I gave up & sold it and I've just bought a shiny, new Silver Reed, but I'm keeping my 950i just in case.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

sylbob said:


> Hi, I have been knitting on Brother machines since the '70s and I recently bought the 970 from a friend. I hated it! I found the screen very hard to read (old technology?) & although I could understand the instructions, it was hardly 'user friendly'. I'm afraid I gave up & sold it and I've just bought a shiny, new Silver Reed, but I'm keeping my 950i just in case.


Oh well, different opinions, I find the 970 very user friendly. If they were still making them, that console would be a touch screen and even more superb!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations, but we all knew you could program your 970 to knit. Just keep the instructions near by as many invariably forget a step the first couple of times though most won't admit it.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

It is like learning to drive a car. When you start, there is so much to do, like changing gear, putting foot on the clutch, steering, watching the road and accelerating, all at the same time

After a while it becomes automatic and you wonder what the fuss was about!

At least you are not likely to run anyone over!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> It is like learning to drive a car. When you start, there is so much to do, like changing gear, putting foot on the clutch, steering, watching the road and accelerating, all at the same time
> 
> After a while it becomes automatic and you wonder what the fuss was about!
> 
> At least you are not likely to run anyone over!


I totally agree with you here. Some years ago I went to teach a lady to use her electronic machine and I could tell from the off she was afraid of it so I asked her if she drove. When she told me driving never bothered her, and that she would drive anywhere, I said basically the same as you. She then looked at the machine in a totally different way and got on with using it without any qualms at all.


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

another hint - If you can't remember what an icon is or does, make sure its highlighted and then push the 'help' button. This will toggle the display back and forth between a screen with a short description of what the icon is or does and the menu screen that the icon was on.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

jeffgillies said:


> another hint - If you can't remember what an icon is or does, make sure its highlighted and then push the 'help' button. This will toggle the display back and forth between a screen with a short description of what the icon is or does and the menu screen that the icon was on.


Good point, I have never thought of using this having always checked the manual when in doubt. :thumbup:


----------



## Kanchense123 (Sep 17, 2012)

You folks are awesome. Playing around with the KH 970 is becoming fun. I keep updating my KH 970 help information document. 
I was nervous at first.
I have since knitted a rectangle with Pattern number 239.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jeffgillies said:


> another hint - If you can't remember what an icon is or does, make sure its highlighted and then push the 'help' button. This will toggle the display back and forth between a screen with a short description of what the icon is or does and the menu screen that the icon was on.


Also I like the way you can toggle the display when using the garment designer to make the needle count a larger font or scroll across the garment shape


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Mary you have said this before....and I have replied before.... that the manual does tell you that you have to select "knitting".
> On page 20 of the manual it tells you Before you start to knit, always select "knitting" There is a picture of the icon above this sentence and a full explanation beneath.
> I suppose the writer of the manual expected users to read the manual from page one so that they were then fully informed of all the different icons; keys; etc; before going to the one section that they needed.
> 
> Kanchense123 everything that you need to know is in the manual. Read it slowly from the beginning, not missing one sentence, and you will understand it then. Reading every single word can save you a lot of time and frustration.


Thanks, Susie. When I start knitting on a KH970, I will do that.


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank You I did by Charlene Shafer.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

There are some 970 videos on KnitItNow.com and you might check YouTube as well. To my knowledge, there were no commercially produced videos from Brother, or any of the usual instructors who routinely did technique videos.


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

i have just purchased the kh970, it stocking knits well, but I have tried to do tuck and the wool just unravels 
I have read and reread the manual a 101 times. It still just unravels. Tension has been set at 6 or 8. 
Here is what I am doing
row counter 1
position program, arrow clover leaf, k carriage, all over patterning (3 leaves) pattern position
add in my pattern
go back to the sweater diagram and hit that.
take my carriage to the left over the sensor, turn the knob to k1, freeze the pattern. 
take the carriage to the far right sensor, take off the silver part, it manual says to push the round black soft plastic pieces to position 2. 
Place back on to the carriage, yarn in, take the pattern off of hold 
soon as I go to pass the carriage, I am left with a heap of loose yarn. I have spent a whole day like this. 
i need help! Please....
:sm03:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

1) Put your carriage on the outer left hand side......past the turn button. 
2) Go to positioning......clover leaf and the garment. Push J key.
3) Go to the clover leaf. Pres J key
3) Go to main carriage. Press the J key.
4) Go to all over patterning...3 clover leafs. Press the J key.
5)Enter the pattern number. Press the J key.
6) Press the return arrow (above the J key) to take you to the main menu.
7) Go to the knitting program.....third in main menu.... a pic of a garment. Push the J key.
8) Press the 0 key and the down key on the dial at the same time to get to the start of the pattern. Press the J key. This will make the screen lock and it will look dark.
9) Put KC1 on the carriage and take it past the left turn mark to the right side.....the needles have been selected and you have knit one row in stocking stitch. This will not show on the row counter and is known as the selection row.
10) Push the J key to cancel the stop screen. It will now be brighter.
11) Push the brushes on the sinker plate forward. You may be able to do this with out taking the sinker plate off.
12) Push in both Tuck buttons on the carriage and knit to the left.

If you still have problems check that you don't have any variation keys on.


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

i'll try this right now! What are variation keys? Where would I find them


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

oh lordy, still a jumbled mess of yarn....shoot!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

liongal said:


> oh lordy, still a jumbled mess of yarn....shoot!


I have edited my original post slightly so re-check it.

Go to variation.....a clover (stands for stitch pattern) with a ? mark. Push the J key.
All the variations that you can select should be white. If they are dark push numeral one to deselect that variation.

If you still have problems make sure you are using a Tuck stitch that doesn't require needles that are out of work because these are tuck lace.


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

i was using 198 . I'm at a loss, I will try again
thank you so much


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

still a jumble of yarn...harumptf


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't realize that I had already put the instructions you needed on this topic back in 2015. If I had gone back and read that I could have save myself some time last night; still never mind. If you have followed my instructions to the letter then I can't think what it is you are doing wrong.

How did you cast on? Have you done some rows of stocking stitch? Have you put weights on the knitting? Is the yarn threaded correctly through the mast? Is the wire from the mast bending over when threaded into the sinker plate?


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

Me again...sighing heavily...
Susieknitter im grateful for your help.
I have done the easy cast on in the manual, e cast on and double e. I knit 10 or more rows of stocking net. Bar and weights. It knits the stocking net very well. The tension is good. The machine just won’t tuck. I’ve done everything you have told me to do. The cb1 has an N where the memo is. I reset the variations. Again I’m so sad that soon as I make a carriage pass, the wool just looks like a huge loopy mess. I’ve tried different tensions...


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Pattern 198 in Stitchworld 3 is a lace pattern, not a tuck pattern.

Try pattern 206 for tuck stitch.



liongal said:


> i was using 198 . I'm at a loss, I will try again
> thank you so much


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

Oh boy. Thank you. I’ll brush my teeth and head straight for my machine. 206 it is...I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Pattern 198 in Stitchworld 3 is a lace pattern, not a tuck pattern.
> 
> Try pattern 206 for tuck stitch.


Well spotted Rita! I just saw that the op said that it was showing N and was about to go and check my Stitch World book. Wish I had noticed the stitch pattern she was using earlier it would have save me a lot of typing and head scratching.


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

all is good in the world, thank you so much. Now just one last thing, it says in the manual to take the sinkerplate off the machine and put the black wheels into working position. Can I do this without taking
the sinkerplate off?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

liongal said:


> all is good in the world, thank you so much. Now just one last thing, it says in the manual to take the sinkerplate off the machine and put the black wheels into working position. Can I do this without taking
> the sinkerplate off?


Yes, just reach under and push forward. I never take mine off


----------



## liongal (May 26, 2019)

Thanks


----------

